# Eat during the day and night, is this normal?



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a hedgehog that's 10 weeks old, he will eat at night and I just leave a bowl of food out and water out all the time. Is this the right thing to do? Since I do come home from work and find that he ate during the day, is it normal that they come out during the day to eat? I know he is eating at night cause I can hear him when it's dark and the bowl of cat food does get less.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Totally normal for babies and hungry hogs  Leaving food and fresh water available at all times is a great thing to do


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

For sure it's AOK! (well not kibble if you are trying to control weight...but for a growing hedgie there shouldn't be concern)

My Chole sometimes gets up during the day and has a few bites of food. 

Fresh water should always be available to a hedgehog... or anyone for that matter.


----------

